# Game #20: Magic @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Orlando Magic (13-6, 1st Southeast)  

@









Los Angeles Lakers (11-8, 3rd Pacific)

Sunday, Dec. 12, 6:30pm
vs. Magic
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant erupted for 37 points and the Lakers came up with a key defensive stop on the final possession of Saturday's 89-87 win over the Clippers.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Orlando Magic

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Steve Francis
SG: Cuttino Mobley
SF: Grant Hill
PF: Dwight Howard
C: Tony Battie

*Key Reserves:*















Hedo Turkoglu
Pat Garrity

*Last Meeting:* 
November 12, 2004 - ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- With Grant Hill on the team, the Orlando Magic have learned a thing or two about comebacks. So trailing by 18 points against the Los Angeles Lakers was no big deal. Steve Francis scored 32 points, Hill added 27 points and 12 rebounds and the Magic rallied for a 122-113 victory over the Lakers on Friday night. 

*Upcoming Games:* 

Tue, Dec 14
Lakers @ Seattle 
7:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Thu, Dec 16
Lakers @ Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: TNT)

Fri, Dec 17 
Lakers vs. Washington 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Orlando Magic Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

We're gonna get killed on the boards. Francis will have his way with Chucky. The way this team played vs the Clipps...it's not looking good for us.

I'll :gopray: now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> We're gonna get killed on the boards.


When don't we? :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be at this game. Lakers better win.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Howard is still shaken up from the last meeting, expect him to play timid.  

I like the Lakers to pull this one off especially if Hill misses the game for Orlando.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

Orlando isn't a very good road time. We are a very good home team. I can see us pulling it out.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

Have faith in the Lakers.. I say they get the big lead.. loose it on the 3rd and play catch up in the 4th.. But it's back to back and unforunately our Lakers don't fare very good in those situations.:no:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The Magic's loss of Cato hurts. They've won two straight against Utah and Golden State without him, but neither of those teams are good, especially Utah without AK47. Cato is a superb shot blocker and rebounder, so without him, look for the Lakers to attack the paint early and often. Hopefully the Magic have Hill tonight, we'll need him. Good luck.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

What's the deal with Hill? Why would he miss the game?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> What's the deal with Hill? Why would he miss the game?


Bruised right shin, he got kicked during the Denver game. It's not his ankle so don't worry, lol.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> 
> 
> Bruised right shin, he got kicked during the Denver game. It's not his ankle so don't worry, lol.


I must say I was really relieved to hear that it's not his ankles acting up again when I first heard about his injury status.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> I must say I was really relieved to hear that it's not his ankles acting up again when I first heard about his injury status.


Same here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers win a close one. 

Gotta keep Dwight Howard off the offensive boards. If we do that we win easily if not could be really close. Francis and Mobley like playing against Kobe and in LA so it'll be a challenge. 

Bench is important. We need Cook to give us double figures and Mihm has to play well in the center.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAkers</b>!
> Orlando isn't a very good road time. We are a very good home team. I can see us pulling it out.


Orlando is 6-4 on the road and 7-2 against the West.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Since when did having an above .500 road record make you "not very good" on the road? That's a joke.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe when you beat teams that are actually "good" on the road you will get some credibility.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

Needless to say, we haven't either.:|


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

No wonder you have a 1 star rating. :uhoh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAkers</b>!
> Maybe when you beat teams that are actually "good" on the road you will get some credibility.


Too bad beating you guys won't help us there .

I think it'll be a good game, especially since Orlando's missing Cato. I think Orlando may benefit from LA playing a close game last night and win a close one.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

LMAO, I only have 14 posts and one vote. I am sure you voted.:laugh:


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad beating you guys won't help us there .
> ...


Didn't you guys lose to the Nuggets? Didn't we beat them? Although the A > B, B > C, then A >C theorum doesn't work in basketball......you still have to look at it that way.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAkers</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't you guys lose to the Nuggets? Didn't we beat them? Although the A > B, B > C, then A >C theorum doesn't work in basketball......you still have to look at it that way.


Didn't we beat you guys without two of our starters already ?


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

@ Orlando though. We are a different story at home 

We shall see...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Magic are a fine team, don't hate. But unless the Lakers are tired, I doubt the Magic can pull this off tonight. Hill and Cato are big losses, and Butler is going to want to have a killer game after stinking it up last night.

Plus, every time I go to a Lakers game they win.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The Magic are a fine team, don't hate. But unless the Lakers are tired, I doubt the Magic can pull this off tonight. Hill and Cato are big losses, and Butler is going to want to have a killer game after stinking it up last night.
> 
> Plus, every time I go to a Lakers game they win.


I'm not hating (if you were referring to me). There is no way that I would. Orlando is a great team. Just proving some points and providing some facts..:yes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 5.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Plus, every time I go to a Lakers game they win.


Lucky you. 

I went to two games(Spurs and Kings) and Lakers lost both of them this season. 

I hope that curse breaks on X-MAS day.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Tony Bobbitt needs to start playing now, because this 45 minutes a game for Kobe stuff needs to stop.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmmm, Kaman played last night, so I wouldn't completely count Hill out tonight. Either way, they still have a pretty nice team.

PG: Steve Francis...Jameer Nelson
SG: Cuttino Mobley...DeShawn Stevenson
SF: Hedo Turkoglu...Stacey Augmon
PF: Dwight Howard...Pat Garrity
C: Tony Battie...Mario Kasun

Kasun is a bum, but everyone else can play. What we need to do is limit the three-point attempts for Garrity, Turkoglu and Mobley.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Tony Bobbitt needs to start playing now, because this 45 minutes a game for Kobe stuff needs to stop.


Somehow I doubt that Tony Bobbitt will play better than Kobe.

Bobbitt will get his chance in a blowout game, or when we have a big lead in the 2nd Q. We can't take the risk of experimenting with Bobbitt during close games.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hill should be playing just so you guys know.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess you guys didnt notice Bobbitt is on the IL (Fake Injury I think) and Sasha is activated.. So if you wanna see Bobbitt I guess he could shoot from the bench in his street clothes :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you guys watching this? Jumaine Jones has 20 points in the second quarter, 6-6 threes!

Of course, the Magic are still winning .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Magic are solid. This is going to be a problem. What's the score right now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Magic 59 - Lakers 56*


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	22 	0-1 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Odom 	17 	2-4 	0-0 	3-3 	1 	7 	3 	3 	0 	1 	0 	7 
Mihm 	18 	6-11 	0-0 	0-2 	4 	6 	0 	0 	0 	1 	1 	12 
Bryant 	20 	3-11 	0-1 	2-2 	2 	5 	4 	2 	0 	0 	2 	8 
Atkins 	12 	2-4 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	5 
Cook 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Brown 	13 	0-3 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	6 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Jones 	12 	8-9 	6-6 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	22 
Divac 	2 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Walton 	1 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	120 	22-46 	7-11 	5-7 	10 	24 	15 	7 	0 	2 	10 	56
```
JJ is tearing it up .. Had 22 2nd quarter pts.. WOW..

Of course the Magic are winning by 3


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

JUMAINE JONES!!!!!!!      

Get him the damn ball!!!!!!

And where the hell is Caron Butler? Can somebody please get him a shot?!

Wait a minute, I think I know what's going on here....Caron and Jumaine switched bodies. It's really Caron who got the 22 points.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I guess you guys didnt notice Bobbitt is on the IL (Fake Injury I think) and Sasha is activated.. So if you wanna see Bobbitt I guess he could shoot from the bench in his street clothes :laugh:


Forgot he was on the IL.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

JJ


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another victory. 

Kobe shoots poorly, Mihm comes up big at ho,e. 

And what in the hell got into Jumaine Jones. I hope it gets into him more often. 

Not pretty just anpther w.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If Jones doesn't get hot in this game we probably would've gotten blown out. Also, good to see Mihm play well for the first time in about a month.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Big games from two rather unlikely sources, but seriously what's up with Butler? 

A win is still a win though. And it's always nice to see that the team can win even when the main guy is playing/shooting poorly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Amazing display of shooting by Jones, his fundamentals are superb, glad he's on the team. The Lakers have a very capable 3 in Jones, which is all the more reason to trade Butler for a PG or PF. Unless Butler can contribute 20 a night on a consistent basis, he needs to be traded eventually and the Lakers need to keep Jones. Jones has proven all season that he's about as good as Butler, or close to as good. And he's only one year older. 

And the Magic are a very good team this year, glad to finally see them back in the mix. And Hill is a baller, so sad his HOF career was cut short with injuries.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The man we should thank for this win:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> The man we should thank for this win:


Wait a minute.. Who'd have thought in Game 20, the new #20 Jumaine Jones, who got trade for the old #20, would have 20 more points than Chucky Atkins? 

Ok anybody could score 20 more points than Atkins if given the chance but, I had to continue the 20 theory :laugh:

We should have known JJ would light it up :laugh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Very impressed with Mihm's game tonight, Jones was a much needed weapon off the bench as well. Without his 2nd quarter, Lakers probably fall into a big hole and have troubles winning the game. 

Tierre got some assists but his 10% success rate finishing layups is killing me. I could not figure out why he was in to close out the game. Rudy being beyond stupid there. 


What happened to Bulter? Where is that poor shot selection? Boy he is playing timid and weird.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> Tierre got some assists but his 10% success rate finishing layups is killing me. I could not figure out why he was in to close out the game. Rudy being beyond stupid there.


Actually no, it made perfect sense, because Brown has more strength and height than Atkins to guard Francis. That was a big reason he was in the game. 



> What happened to Bulter? Where is that poor shot selection? Boy he is playing timid and weird.


I've been telling people all year that while he's a good player and great teammate (and still has potential), that he needs to be traded to the highest bidder. If not by the deadline, then by the summer. I love the guy, but his skills are duplicative X a million on this team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did we just beat another plus .500 team? Wooo! Has anyone noticed how close it is getting to Dec. 25?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mihm with 14 boards.  

JJ with 7 treys.  

Kobe still had a poor shooting night.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually no, it made perfect sense, because Brown has more strength and height than Atkins to guard Francis. That was a big reason he was in the game.



Well I can see that, but come on, Tierre is turnover waiting to happen. And his D is horrible, just like Atkins. 

Atkins doesnt make as many mistakes and is better shooter, Tierre the better at penetrating, but like I said he doesnt finish very well and gets caught a lot.

I just like Atikins in at the end over Tierre.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Did we just beat another plus .500 team? Wooo! Has anyone noticed how close it is getting to Dec. 25?





yeppp and i can't wait


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Very impressed with Mihm's game tonight, Jones was a much needed weapon off the bench as well. Without his 2nd quarter, Lakers probably fall into a big hole and have troubles winning the game.



Very true. Orlando looked like they were getting pretty close to taking serious control of the game, then Jones went nuts. And of course after the first 3 or 4 he nailed nothing but net, you'd think somebody would have decided to maybe guard him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Did we just beat another plus .500 team? Wooo! Has anyone noticed how close it is getting to Dec. 25?


Imagine Mihm having a 25point, 14 rebs game against Shaq...


----------

